# Commercial grade EO's



## gekko62 (Mar 11, 2010)

Are they OK for soaping? What exactly does commercial mean in the context of eo's?  :?


----------



## donniej (Mar 11, 2010)

There is no technical definition but this is my observation....  when you buy EO's in the little bottles at retail stores, they're usually "watered down" with another oil.  They add Jojoba or some other oil to make it less potent.  This is because some EO's are *very* powerful and may do things like disolve some plastics or discolor skin.  Since some people might want to treat it like perfume and use it at 100% strength, I guess they need to dillute it like this.  

Commercial EO's are not watered down and are very powerful.  Depending on the EO, the should not be applied to the skin at 100% and you may not even want to breathe too much of some of them.  Some are also flammable un-diluted.


----------



## gekko62 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Donnie. These eo's are from the same supplier I buy my reg eo's & soap supplies from,just a little cheaper. About to fire off a query to them,see what they say.


----------



## IanT (Mar 12, 2010)

I have def had eos eat through plastic cups  I learned my lesson on that one..glass only


----------



## donniej (Mar 12, 2010)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> About to fire off a query to them,see what they say.



Please let us know what they say.  I'm very surious as well.  Thank you.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 25, 2010)

Escentials says this about their commercial oils. 



> We do supply some commercial grade oils, which are usually cheaper and are often a mix of various botanical species, or are sourced from areas where the extraction process is likely to lead to impurities in the oil. Having said that we do commonly source some cheaper oils such as eucalyptus and pine, which have useful commercial applications. We also supply some oils which, when unadulterated, are hugely expensive, but by processes of rectification with natural components and perhaps an extra distillation, meet the international standard for the specific oil and are thus much cheaper - melissa, frankincense, pine (species) are some examples which we label as "double distilled".



https://www.escentialsofaustralia.com/abouteo.php

I use Commercial Lavender for soaping.


----------

